# Kleinste obere Schranke O(n) und Größte untere Schranke Omega(n)



## Binary.Coder (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

komme hier an einigen Stellen leider nicht weiter und würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

Also zum einen weiß ich nicht, was Logarithmus zur Basis 2 hoch 10 sein soll.
Ich glaube es ist log*log*..log usw. also nur die logarithmen multipliziert verschachtelt.

Dann ist noch die Frage ob man bei den Schranken eine grenzwertbetrachtung a la limes durchführt also einmal nach + unendlich und einmal nach minus unendlich oder ob man das durch geschicktes ausprobieren herausfinden soll um z.B. den kleinst möglichen Wert zu erzielen (was bei einsetzen von -unendlich ja nicht immer der Fall ist).

Anbei noch paar Einschätzungen:







Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (20. Okt 2009)

was hat das bitte mit java zu tun??
ich denke, das gehört in einen anderen bereich, ansonsten...

2 hoch 3 = 2 * 2 * 2
was könnte dann wohl log hoch 10 sein? (die Basis lasse ich mal weg, ist für das bsp. irrelevant)
Scharf nachdenken, dann kommst du darauf, dass es das gleiche ist, also
log * log * log usw.

Ansonsten:
Landau-Symbole ? Wikipedia


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Okt 2009)

Binary.Coder hat gesagt.:


> komme hier an einigen Stellen leider nicht weiter


äähm? ja, so gaaanz mild ausgedrückt :autsch:



> Also zum einen weiß ich nicht, was Logarithmus zur Basis 2 hoch 10 sein soll.
> Ich glaube es ist log*log*..log usw. also nur die logarithmen *multipliziert verschachtelt*.


Darauf wäre *jain* die perfekte Antwort -.-
Was die Notation angeht: diese ist afaik uneinheitlich, Physiker benutzen das für die Potenzierung, Mathematiker verwenden es lieber für Verkettung, obwohl das auch vom Kontext abhängt. Bei dieser Aufgabe ist es zum Glück völlig unerheblich.


> Dann ist noch die Frage ob man bei den Schranken eine grenzwertbetrachtung a la limes durchführt


ja, das ist meistens Mittel der Wahl. 


> also einmal nach + unendlich und einmal nach minus unendlich


Ähm... Ja... Wenn du mir erzählst, bei welchem Algorithmus man mit einer negativen Eingabegröße rechnen muss, darfst du das alles nochmal für -Unendlich durchrechnen :autsch:



> Anbei noch paar Einschätzungen:


Hast du irgendwas gerechnet, oder hast du mit dem Zettel Darts gespielt?  
...also gebe ich mir auch nicht sonderlich viel Mühe bei meinen Schätzungen: 

n^-2
sqrt(n)(10+n^2+lg(n))/(n^7+n^2+100)
n^-1
lg(n)
sqrt(n)
n
n^0.99 (n^-3+lg(n^n))
n^2 log_n(2)
n^2 lg(n)
sqrt(n)(0.01n^2+lg(n)^10)
n^3
n^100
e^n
(n-1)!+e^n+n^100
n^n

das dürfte ungefähr die richtige Reihenfolge sein... (aufsteigend, versteht sich -.- )


----------



## nata (20. Okt 2009)

hallo Leute,
ich was dass es falsche platz ist hier zu schreiben, aber habe ich halt in neuest nachricht geschrieben.
ich habe im bezug auf java eine frage und habe mich registriert,aber sehe ich nicht option wo ich neue beitrag aufmachen kann.könnt ihr mich vieleicht unterstützen
danke vielmals und lg


----------



## Tharsonius (22. Okt 2009)

nata hat gesagt.:


> hallo Leute,
> ich was dass es falsche platz ist hier zu schreiben, aber habe ich halt in neuest nachricht geschrieben.
> ich habe im bezug auf java eine frage und habe mich registriert,aber sehe ich nicht option wo ich neue beitrag aufmachen kann.könnt ihr mich vieleicht unterstützen
> danke vielmals und lg



Einfach in den entsprechenden Forenbereich gehen und dann oben auf "Neues Thema" klicken.

Beachte bitte aber auch:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/15673-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html#post96071


----------

